# Best place to buy jig parts



## BIGVIN (Jul 27, 2009)

Where do you buy your jig parts. I'm looking for t-track,hold-downs,and just hardware to fab jigs.
Thanks Vin


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

that depends on which country you live in????

thats why we fill out out profiles, it helps us recommend where to get things.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Vin,

Have you tried Rockler. I usually have good luck there and find jig hardware on sale many times. Free shipping is on right now too.


----------



## BIGVIN (Jul 27, 2009)

Sorry Levon where do you buy your parts.
Thanks for your help Vin.


----------



## BIGVIN (Jul 27, 2009)

Bob N said:


> Hi Vin,
> 
> Have you tried Rockler. I usually have good luck there and find jig hardware on sale many times. Free shipping is on right now too.


THANK YOU Bob that was very helpful.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

like my friend Bob N says, Rockler, Peachtree USA, Woodcraft, and various stores. i use mdf to build most of the jigs i build. its cheap and easy to find. 

peachtree usa has a good selection of t-tracks, holddowns etc.

i have mostly copied jigs from people such as bobj3 and others as well as magazines.

lots of times the only parts i need are screws t-nuts etc, which i buy at hardware stores, fastenal, and grainger. 

thanks for posting your area. lots of people outside the USA cant get items shipped to them, or it cost them a fortune to do so.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Have a look at Incra, they have some ingenious kit.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

BIGVIN said:


> Where do you buy your jig parts. I'm looking for t-track,hold-downs,and just hardware to fab jigs.
> Thanks Vin


Hi Vin:

I make my own and I've found my local fastener shop can usually supply what I need. However, there's a company out of Kitchener Ontario called Spaenaur ( spaenaur.com ) that carries most of what is made in the world. I have one of their catalogs and it goes on for ever. Stuff you don't see anywhere, they have it. Go shopping on their site then see who can supply locally. Spaenaur sells wholesale with minimum quantities but they ship all over the world, so a vendor near you should be able to order from them or at least provide similar merchandise.

For me the biggest part was just learning what was available. Once I knew what I wanted, it was a simple matter to source it locally. BTW, Fastenal is a Spaenaur vendor.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey Vinnie, welcome to the RouterForums.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Vin and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us.


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

allthunbs said:


> Spaenaur sells wholesale with minimum quantities but they ship all over the world, so a vendor near you should be able to order from them or at least provide similar merchandise.
> 
> For me the biggest part was just learning what was available. Once I knew what I wanted, it was a simple matter to source it locally. BTW, Fastenal is a Spaenaur vendor.


Thanks allthunbs, we buy fasteners from Fastenal at work, but I didn't know anybody off the street could buy from them.


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

Here's a few more places:

Industrial Supplies from Reid Supply

McMaster-Carr

Amazon.com: small parts inc - Industrial & Scientific


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Noob said:


> Thanks allthunbs, we buy fasteners from Fastenal at work, but I didn't know anybody off the street could buy from them.


Things may be different in your neck of the woods but here, competition is ferocious so everyone sells to anyone. I'm near Quebec City. We have about 5 different shops that sell just fasteners. The market here is not just Quebec City but from here north to the arctic circle and above, and east as far as Iceland and as far west as Hudson's Bay.


----------



## BIGVIN (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks guys you've been very helpful.
Vin


----------



## Router Rog (Jan 28, 2010)

Vin, for T-tracks and their accessories I've been happy with PeachtreeUSA and also Hartville Tools at I would also recommed "Woodworking with the Router" by Bill Hylton. It offers plans on various jigs as well as when and how to use them.

Good luck on your projects.


----------

